# Boxes in 1 1/2" wall



## electric_mayhem (Apr 27, 2012)

So I recently had my mind blown...a shallow 4" sq. is 1 5/8". What do you guys do in a wood framed wall where the 2x4's are turned such that the wall depth is 1 1/2"? Tell the sheetrockers to hog out the rock a bit? Ask the framer and architect to not be so trifling about losing an 1 1/2" of floorspace and frame normally? I really would like to know if there is a proper product for this situation.

Thanks


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

1-1/2" wall? why in the hell? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

electric_mayhem said:


> So I recently had my mind blown...a shallow 4" sq. is 1 5/8". What do you guys do in a wood framed wall where the 2x4's are turned such that the wall depth is 1 1/2"? Tell the sheetrockers to hog out the rock a bit? Ask the framer and architect to not be so trifling about losing an 1 1/2" of floorspace and frame normally? I really would like to know if there is a proper product for this situation.
> 
> Thanks


It turns out to be a non-problem.

Any slight bulge in the dry wall is buttered over by the mudders.

Just don't be sloppy.

This is when fellas reach for shallow 4-11 boxes, too.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Steel City has a shallow box 1-1/4" deep. #52141. I keep some around just for this. Have to watch box fill though.


----------



## electric_mayhem (Apr 27, 2012)

chknkatsu said:


> 1-1/2" wall? why in the hell?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly...I suppose in remodel jobs every sq. inch in important


----------



## electric_mayhem (Apr 27, 2012)

telsa said:


> It turns out to be a non-problem.
> 
> Any slight bulge in the dry wall is buttered over by the mudders.
> 
> ...


Gotcha, that's what I was hoping for



te12co2w said:


> Steel City has a shallow box 1-1/4" deep. #52141. I keep some around just for this. Have to watch box fill though.


This is good to know, do they have the side bracket too? Box fill is non-issue, boxes only have a single cable.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

electric_mayhem said:


> Gotcha, that's what I was hoping for
> 
> 
> 
> This is good to know, do they have the side bracket too? Box fill is non-issue, boxes only have a single cable.


The usual solution is to go with a plain shallow box and mount it with a Caddy 'manifold.'

http://www.erico.com/category.asp?category=R938


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I just slap a shallow 4 square bracket box and mud ring on. Nobody will notice a bulge in the rock.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Such thin walls are framed all the time where they are interior partitions for closets, and water closets.

They won't have any insulation, and but rarely have switches in them.

The scheme saves on wood and frees up interior space.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I see this most often in basements when either homeowners themselves are doing the framing or even carpenters. Sometimes they will lay a 2x4 flat on the outside basement wall, or rip a 2x4 in half. Saves a lot of money and space. That's what they say anyway. I can't imagine it pays for a carpenter to rip a bunch of 2x4s. If the homeowner is doing it himself, he generally doesn't figure his time in the final accounting. And I don't know if they have side bracket shallower boxes. If they do I haven't seen them.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

What's worse than this is 1" foam board on the wall with 3/4 lath on top with foam board in between. I hate that!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Forge Boyz said:


> What's worse than this is 1" foam board on the wall with 3/4 lath on top with foam board in between. I hate that!


That sounds like a B, luckily I haven't encountered it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We stock these from Carlon










~CS~


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

1 1/2" stud + 1/2" drywall is 2" total depth. Should be plenty of space for your 1 5/8" deep box.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

RFguy said:


> 1 1/2" stud + 1/2" drywall is 2" total depth. Should be plenty of space for your 1 5/8" deep box.




what about the adapter plate? the 1-5/8" of the box is in the wall not sheetrock. the adapter plate will be in the sheetrock


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

RFguy said:


> 1 1/2" stud + 1/2" drywall is 2" total depth. Should be plenty of space for your 1 5/8" deep box.





chknkatsu said:


> what about the adapter plate? the 1-5/8" of the box is in the wall not sheetrock. the adapter plate will be in the sheetrock


Oops, I missed that it was a 4x4.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

They make plenty of shallow boxs not the real issue .... Trying to hold 1&1/4 set back on your cable or nm is the issue!! Make sure you tell the sheet rockers you're running shallow if you are or you know what they will do when they start zipping in screws!!! Good luck trying to find that short!


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

RGH said:


> They make plenty of shallow boxs not the real issue .... Trying to hold 1&1/4 set back on your cable or nm is the issue!! Make sure you tell the sheet rockers you're running shallow if you are or you know what they will do when they start zipping in screws!!! Good luck trying to find that short!


Use some colorodo jims to hold the wiring offset of the lath.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Forge Boyz said:


> What's worse than this is 1" foam board on the wall with 3/4 lath on top with foam board in between. I hate that!


WTF!

The guy who designed that must hate electricians!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

telsa said:


> Such thin walls are framed all the time where they are interior partitions for closets, and water closets.
> 
> They won't have any insulation, and but rarely have switches in them.
> 
> The scheme saves on wood and frees up interior space.


The only thing you save is a full size top plate/shoe. They carpenters rip them down to 1 1/2 if they are feeling fancy, or they just flip the shoe/plate on end and you don't save anything. They are still framed the same spacing, in my experience.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

I use these, 

http://www.garvinindustries.com/electrical-junction-boxes/switch-boxes/2-1-8-to-3-1-2-multi-gang


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Will work if they use 5/8 drywall


----------



## electric_mayhem (Apr 27, 2012)

The rock is up and I can't tell any difference... I worried about an 1/8" for nothing... Live and learn.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

What's a


> colorodo jims


?


----------



## electric_mayhem (Apr 27, 2012)

CJ6 caddy #


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Seems there are plenty of 1 1/2" partition walls (metal studs and wood) around, always used a shallow side flange 4"x 4'' and a mudring.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

mikewillnot said:


> What's a ?


It's a CADDY product.

_Very_ popular. :thumbsup:


----------

